# Venting of Cathedral Ceiling on Shed type roof



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the proper way to vent a shed type roof that has a cathedral ceiling? 

I will have vented soffit on the eve overhang and then I can staple air chutes between the rafters. 

Is there anything else to do? What about a "ridge type vent" where the roof meets the vertical wall?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

There is a product made by Air Vent corporation, airvent.com which is made for the peak of a shed style roof.

I also have successfully used the Smart Vent from DCIproducts.com to apply it as an exhaust vent along the peak of a shed style roof. I feel it offered a much more cleaner appearance than that of the air vent metal product and blended in much more aesthetically and for a more functional finished product offering the results required.

Ed


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Ed,

If I have an eve overhang do I only need to have the smart vent at the top of the roof?

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

sandyman720 said:


> I will have vented soffit on the eve overhang and then I can staple air chutes between the rafters.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

yes that is correct. So I will just install this vent at the top of the roof. 

Where can you buy these? Do you have any pics of any of your installations?

Thanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

DCI should have a list of vendors for your area and if they do not, then and only then will they sell direct to contractors.

If there is an ABC Supply inyour area, they are one of the nation wide vendors, but not all branches stock the product or even know what it is.

Yes, I do have photos, but I will have to have one of the secretaries dig them out of my catalogue, because they were taken on 35 mm film instead of digital for the job being referred to.

Ed


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Ed, 

I went to ABC today and saw the product. The guy was a real jerk and didnt explain the installation too well (he picked up the phone while I was talking to him!).

Anyway, can you tell me a step by step installation instruction for the exhaust portion of the SmartVent. I have not installed my sheating yet. I just have my rafters up. Also my vertical wall is brick.

Thanks!


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you cut the top 1" of sheathing at the roof/wall juncture,install the smart vent,cut a reglet into the wall,install an aluminum apron flashing over the vent,then install a counter flashing to the wall with a fold(typically 1/2")into the reglet,secure the counter flashing to the wall w/lead moly fasteners(drill 1/4" holes into wall w/hammer drill ,and insert moly(lead plug w/attached nail),the moly fills the hole and the nail drives into the moly to spread it so it stays)then seal the top of the flashing w/mortarseal-you might want a professional for that part:yes:


----------

